# Draft coming in under baseboard.



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

Have a circa 1900 house with the original maple flooring and baseboard. We have a room that we opened the wall cavities from the outside, used cans of spray foam at the bottom, closed walls up and still have a draft coming in under the baseboard. The basement has been spray foamed from the inside. Is there a way to close up this draft. We apparently have not found the spot where it comes through. We couldn't believe it when we felt it. Thought sure we had gotten it on the third try. I'm currently thinking of taping out the edges of floor and baseboard and using a can a sprayfoam at the joint on the inside to get it closed up. Will that do it?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Balloon frame house?

You have a bunch more to do I order to stop the drafts.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's balloon wall construction those walls are open from the crawl space or basement to the attic.
It should have been fire blocked before insulation.
Makes a great chimney in a fire.


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

Ahh. Yes, balloon framing. I see how that could be the culprit. Will think further on this. It's also a rock foundation with an inside and outside layer of brick at the top of the foundation wall.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The same thing happens with today's construction where the dry wall wasn't glued to the top plate and cold attic air travels down the wall behind the sheet rock and out from under the baseboards and from the wall outlets. This not only happens with outside walls but all interior walls as well. There are available insulation kits from the depot for the outlets. What a joke.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are going to have to air seal, fire block, and insulate. 

There are a ton of good threads on balloon framing and what will need to be done. 

If everything is done perfectly, you will still have drafts (albeit far less) as a result of the communication of the exterior/outside walls with outdoor air.


----------

